# FS: Channa Limbata



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi BCA

I have a limited number of Channa limbata for sale in the 3-4 inch range.

Here is the father... The young adults will all develop the same pattern and coloration as him. 





I'll try to post some more photos later.

Looking for $20 each or 5 for $90.

Thanks!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

Bump. Only have about 15 available!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

cool fish bump


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

dino said:


> cool fish bump


Thanks man, they're wonderful!

You can keep them with no airstone, filtration, or heater much like bettas. They are amazing fish and pretty rare


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

^for these guys. I will be picking up some in the very near future and have already seen them in person. He knows his Channa's people!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I would like a couple where's pu?


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

C-kidder said:


> ^for these guys. I will be picking up some in the very near future and have already seen them in person. He knows his Channa's people!


Thank you for your kind words 

I've replied to all posts and PMs. Get them before they're all gone!


----------



## Qo2000818 (Sep 2, 2013)

Very nice fish with some cool personalities. Got some today and are already preying
Recommend everyone picking up a few, their very hardy as well


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

glad they found a great home. I hope you enjoy them as much as I do, thanks for posting!

Only have about 10 left; hurry before they're gone!


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

I want these so bad, but I'm afraid I have a community tank at the moment.


----------



## Qo2000818 (Sep 2, 2013)

NGosal said:


> I want these so bad, but I'm afraid I have a community tank at the moment.


You can keep 3 in a 10g with no problem, they are extremely hardy fish. just make sure you have a lid


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

NGosal said:


> I want these so bad, but I'm afraid I have a community tank at the moment.


They'll eat anything that can fit in their mouths. Channa are really best suited for species only tanks since they have such an inquisitive and aggressive nature, but that's also what makes them so amazing. I've never seen fish with personality like snakeheads.


----------



## Kalimist (Apr 17, 2012)

PM Sent ... ...


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

5 left! bump!


----------



## Kalimist (Apr 17, 2012)

Bump for Chronick


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bump! ............


----------

